# Zwei Grafikkarten moeglich?

## CptnCrunch

Halloechen !

Da meine Radeon 9000 von X nicht unterstuetzt wird, koennte ich doch

eine zusaetzliche Karte (Matrox PCI) einstoepseln. Gibt es da irgendwelche

wichtigen Dinge zu beachten? Die Geschwindigkeit ist nebensaechlich, da

ich die Kiste nur zum Coden verwende.

Danke im Voraus!

Uwe

----------

## meyerm

Klar, sollte kein Problem sein. In der Device-Section Deiner XF86Config kannst Du ja sogar die genau "Bus-Position" der Karte angeben. Somit unter X sicher kein Problem.

Aber ich weiss nicht, wie es auf der Konsole ausschaut. Da entscheidet doch letztendlich das BIOS, welches die erste Karte ist, oder? Bei meiner Compaq-Workstation muss ich im BIOS angeben, von welchem Bus (AGP oder PCI) er die erste Grafikkarte nehmen soll und dann entscheidet er einfach der Reihenfolge der Karten nach (also die erste, welche sich auf dem Bus befindet). Aber ich weiss nicht, wie das PC-Boards machen...

----------

## de4d

bei AWARD bioses (in allen mit bekannten AGP bards) gibts ne option 'vga boot from' (AGP/PCI)

wie das mit 2 PCI karten aussieht/aussehen wuerde bleibt aber offen

----------

## Pietschy

 *CptnCrunch wrote:*   

> Halloechen !
> 
> Da meine Radeon 9000 von X nicht unterstuetzt wird, koennte ich doch
> 
> eine zusaetzliche Karte (Matrox PCI) einstoepseln. Gibt es da irgendwelche
> ...

 

Öhm sicher, das die nicht unterstütz wird ... welche treiber hast du versucht ???

Ich denke die Standart ATI Treiber dürfte zumindest ordnedlichen 2D support bereitstellen. Ich weis das aber nicht genau. Zumindest macht er das bei meiner 8500 und der Treiber wurde auch nicht dafür geschrieben.

Ansonsten wäre es noch möglich das ganze über die VESA Geschichte zu machen, damit sollte so ziemlich jede Grafikkarte laufen.

Ronny

----------

## CptnCrunch

Ich hatte im Kernel den Support fuer 'radeon' usw. aktiviert und auch dem Grub 

'radeon:1024x768@75 vga=normal' mitgegeben. In der 'xconfig' habe ich den

Treiber 'radeon' angegeben brachte nichts. Es kam immer die Meldung das er nichts

findet. Die Option fuer den Frambuffer hatte ich auch schon auf '1' gesetzt.

Die Optionen habe ich leider nicht zur Hand, da die Kiste im Buero steht.

Ich waere ja mit 2D zufrieden, da ich die Kiste nur zum coden verwende. Bisher hatte

ich immer Grafikkarten (Matrox) die supportet wurden, daher fehlt mir in der Beziehung

die Praxis.

Wie wuerdest Du vorgehen (kleines Beispiel).

Uwe

----------

## Pietschy

Es ist recht unwarscheinlich, das beraits dri support für deine Karte bersteht, daher fallen irgnedwelche Kerneleinstellungen raus, da sie eh nichts bringen.

Als erstes würde ich statt radeon mal versuchen Als treiber 'ati' anzugeben. Meine 8500 läuft mit beiden Treibern erfolgreich.

```
# XF86Config-4 (XFree86 server configuration file) generated by dexconf, the

# Debian X Configuration tool, using values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the XF86Config-4 manual page.

# (Type "man XF86Config-4" at the shell prompt.)

#

# If you want your changes to this file preserved by dexconf, only make changes

# before the "### BEGIN DEBCONF SECTION" line above, and/or after the

# "### END DEBCONF SECTION" line below.

#

# To change things within the debconf section, run the command:

#   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86

# as root.  Also see "How do I add custom sections to a dexconf-generated

# XF86Config or XF86Config-4 file?" in /usr/share/doc/xfree86-common/FAQ.gz.

Section "Files"

#   FontPath   "unix/:7100"         # local font server

   # if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

#   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "pex5"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "speedo"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "xie"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "GLcore"

   Load   "dri"

#   Load    "xaa"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "Protocol" "Standard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc104"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

   Option          "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option          "ButtonNumber" "5"

   Option          "InputFashion" "Mouse"

   Option          "Name" "Autodetection"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"      "imPS/2"

   Option          "Vendor" "Sysp"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "ATI Remote Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option          "ButtonNumber" "5"

   Option          "InputFashion" "Mouse"

   Option          "Name" "Autodetection"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

   Option      "Protocol"      "auto"

#   Option          "Vendor" "Sysp"

#   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

   # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

   Identifier "Mon1"

   # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

   HorizSync 30-98

   VertRefresh 50-120

   Option   "DPMS"

   # Max dot clock (video bandwidth) 110 MHz

   # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

   # DPMS capabilities: Active off:yes  Suspend:yes  Standby:yes

# VGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "640x480" 43.163 640 680 744 848 480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync

# SVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "800x600" 68.179 800 848 936 1072 600 601 604 636 +hsync +vsync

# XVGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1024x768" 113.309 1024 1096 1208 1392 768 769 772 814 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 60Hz

 Modeline "1152x864" 81.642 1152 1216 1336 1520 864 865 868 895 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 75Hz

 Modeline "1152x864" 104.993 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 902 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 85Hz

 Modeline "1152x864" 119.651 1152 1224 1352 1552 864 865 868 907 +hsync +vsync

# 1152x864 @ 100Hz

 Modeline "1152x864" 143.472 1152 1232 1360 1568 864 865 868 915 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 75Hz

 Modeline "1280x960" 129.859 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 85Hz

 Modeline "1280x960" 148.500 1280 1344 1504 1728 960 961 964 1011  +hsync +vsync

# 1280x960 @ 100Hz

 Modeline "1280x960" 178.992 1280 1376 1520 1760 960 961 964 1017  +hsync +vsync

# SXGA @ 100Hz

# Modeline "1280x1024" 190.960 1280 1376 1520 1760 1024 1025 1028 1085 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 60Hz

 Modeline "1600x1024" 136.385 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1027 1030 1060 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 76Hz

 Modeline "1600x1024" 170.450 1600 1632 1792 2096 1024 1027 1030 1070 +hsync +vsync

# 1600x1024 @ 85Hz

 Modeline "1600x1024" 198.832 1600 1712 1888 2176 1024 1027 1030 1075 +hsync +vsync

# UXGA @ 75

 Modeline "1600x1200" 202.500 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

# UXGA @ 85

 Modeline "1600x1200" 229.500 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

# 1792x1344 @ 60Hz

 Modeline "1792x1344" 204.75 1792 1920 2120 2448 1344 1345 1348 1394 +hsync +vsync

# 1792x1344 @ 75Hz

 Modeline "1792x1344" 259.274 1792 1928 2128 2464 1344 1345 1348 1403 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 60Hz

 Modeline "1920x1080" 172.798 1920 2040 2248 2576 1080 1081 1084 1118 -hsync -vsync

# 1920x1080 @ 72Hz

 Modeline "1920x1080" 211.436 1920 2056 2264 2608 1080 1081 1084 1126 +hsync +vsync

# 1920x1200 @ 76Hz (Sony Mode)

 Modeline "1920x1200" 245.480 1920 2064 2272 2584 1200 1201 1204 1253 +hsync +vsync

# 2048x1536 @ 60

 Modeline "2048x1536" 266.952 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 +hsync +vsync

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fd

   # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

EndSection

# Section "Device"

#     Identifier   "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName   "Unknown"

#    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Driver      "vga"

# EndSection

# Section "Device"

#   Identifier   "Default Radeon"

#   Driver      "ati"

#   BusID      "AGP:1:0:0"

#   Screen      0

#   Option      "AGPMode"      "2"

#   Option      "AGPSize"      "64"

#   Option      "UseFBDev"      "True"

# EndSection

# Section "Screen"

#   Identifier   "Default Screen"

#   Device      "Default Radeon"

#   Monitor      "Mon1"

#   DefaultDepth   24

#      SubSection "Display"

#      Depth      16

#      Modes      

      #      "1280x1024"

      #      "1280x960"

      #      "1152x864"

      #      "1024x768

      #      "800x600" 

#      "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Depth      24

#      Modes      

#            "1280x1024"

      #      "1280x960"

      #      "1152x864"

#            "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#   EndSubSection

# EndSection

# Section "ServerLayout"

#   Identifier   "Default Layout"

#   Screen      0 "Default Screen"

#   Screen      1 "Second Screen" RightOf "Default Screen"

#   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

#   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

# EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "GL Radeon"

   Driver      "ati"

#   BusID      "AGP:1:0:0"

   Screen      0

#   Option      "AGPMode"      "2"

#   Option      "AGPSize"      "64"

#   Option      "EnablePageFlip"   "True"

#   Option      "UseFBDev"      "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "GL Screen"

   Device      "GL Radeon"

   Monitor      "Mon1"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      

      #      "1280x1024"

      #      "1280x960"

      #      "1152x864"

      #      "1024x768"

      #      "800x600" 

      "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      

            "1280x1024"

      #      "1280x960"

      #      "1152x864"

            "1024x768"

      #      "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "GLLayout"

   Screen      0 "GL Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

   InputDevice   "ATI Remote Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

#   Group   "video"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Radeon Second"

   Driver      "ati"

#   BusID      "AGP:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

#   Option      "UseFBDev"      "True"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "DXS:1313"

   VendorName "DXS"

   ModelName "DXS:1313"

   HorizSync   30-70 # FixMe

   VertRefresh   50-150 # FixMe

   ModeLine "my640x480"     25      640  664  760  800    480  491  493  525

   ModeLine "my800x600"     50      800  856  976 1040    600  600  606  625

#   ModeLine "my1024x768"    65     1024 1096 1264 1344    768  771  777  806

   ModeLine "my1024x768"    65     1024 1088 1256 1328    768  771  777  806

   ModeLine "my1120x840i"   50     1120 1152 1325 1440    840  859  893  915 Interlace

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Second Screen"

   Device      "Radeon Second"

   Monitor      "DXS:1313"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      

#      "1280x1024"

#      "1280x960"

#      "my1120x840i"

#      "my1024x768"

      "my800x600"

#      "712x600"

      "my640x480"

#      "400x300"

#      "352x288"

#      "352x240"

#      "320x240"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Das ist meine XF86Config, ahem lass dich nicht täuschen die Fernbedinung und der 2. Monitorausgang funktioieren nicht ... noch nicht  :Wink:  Ebenso der 3D DRI supporrt meiner Karte  :Sad: 

Aber damit könnte es bei deiner Karte schon klappen ...

Wenn das nichts hilft, würde ich versuchen die Karte als Framebuffer einrichten.

folge einfach diesem Link zu SuSe Support Datenbank: http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/cg_framebuffer6.3.html

Ich hoffe ich werde wegen diesem Link nicht des Forums verwiesen  :Wink: 

Ronny[/url]

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi

also ich hatte mal eine ATI xpert2000 laufen, egal unter welcher distro, ich konnte die auflösung nicht ändern(nervt bei einem unscharfen 15" monitor)

jax

----------

## CptnCrunch

Das werde ich morgen frueh gleich mal testen. Schonmal vielen Dank!

Uwe

----------

## CptnCrunch

Keine Chance ... funzt nicht. Auch mit dem VESA-Buffer geht nichts, da

bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Naja kann ich nichts machen. Trotzdem

danke.

Uwe

----------

## CptnCrunch

Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Mit zwei Grafikkarten geht es. Beim Starten

von X wird der primaere Bildschirm (AGP) abgeschalten und die andere Karte angesprochen. Wenn im BIOS die PCI-Karte(Millenium II) als primaere

Karte gewaehlt wird sollte alles normal laufen.

Als Notloesung bis ein Treiber fuer die Radeon9000 da ist geht es jedenfalls.

Uwe

----------

